# Advice on chews?



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

FlyingNimbus said:


> Hello! Could anyone help me find a good chew for Bim? One that will last him five minuets? He's not allowed rawhide he loves carrots but they don't last long and he never cleans up tiny pieces. I stuff his kong for him but he's more interested in playing fetch with it instead no matter what I put inside it. I sometimes buy him some dentastix, things like that but they too go in an instant. He has some deer antler but doesn't bother with it other than fetching it for me


You could try Green Tripe Bully Sticks (... beware : a bit stinky, but good for your pup). Not really long-lasting, but provide a good "chew". I see they're out of stock at the moment, but I suppose they will re-stock them soon : Green Tripe Sticks for Dogs - 2 Pound - Best Bully Sticks


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Dehydrated Turkey necks and lamb feet last my boy 5-10 minutes. 

Lamb Foot Dog Chew - Best Bully Sticks

Though a stuffed kong lasts the longest, I freeze canned dog food and peanut butter in there, and plug the hole with a slice of banana and it lasts him an hour.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

You could also try dehydrated ligaments. They are very fibrous and tough, Lasted way longer than the bully sticks, not stinky at all, and softened up nicely when chewing them so no worry of choking. I know you can buy them online but I made mine. I Just bought some cow ligaments from the Mexican store cut them up (my dogs are very tiny) and dehydrated them for about 24 hours. They were the best long lasting treat I have made so far!


----------



## FlyingNimbus (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you I'll have a look at some! Nimbus will be very please


----------

